# Engine flush



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm trying to get some info on the engine flush that ny garage is trying to sell me. The problem diagnosed on my 2001 Ford Taurus is a misfire in the No. 1 cylinder. The mechanic says that this engine flush will dissolve years of buildup, make the engine run more efficiently and hopefully resolve the misfire problem. I'm skeptical. Most of what I have read on the web has said this flush is a waste of money. Just looking for more input on the subject I guess.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

I assume they want to flush your oil? I don't think that will help much. Tool trucks were trying to sell a system like that a few years ago it never really caught on...kind of a gimmick in my opinion.


----------



## Dwillems (Jul 14, 2011)

If I remember all it really does is run oil through your engine with some additives. I dont think you could have built up enough inside the block to create a misfire anyways. Misfiring is usually in the ignition components these days, or it could be timing


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Take it to a Ford dealer and see if they say the same thing...


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim F said:


> I'm trying to get some info on the engine flush that ny garage is trying to sell me. The problem diagnosed on my 2001 Ford Taurus is a misfire in the No. 1 cylinder. The mechanic says that this engine flush will dissolve years of buildup, make the engine run more efficiently and hopefully resolve the misfire problem. I'm skeptical. Most of what I have read on the web has said this flush is a waste of money. Just looking for more input on the subject I guess.


An engine flush will resolve a misfire problem? These guys are either complete idiots, or completely unethical. 

If you want to "flush" your engine, change your oil - but use 4 quarts of oil & 1 bottle of Seafoam. Run it for a couple hundred miles & change the oil & filter again. Don't fall for the $99.99 Snake Oil Special.

If you want to address the misfire in the #1 cylinder, check your coil-pack, ignition module, plug wires and/or plugs.


----------



## HD_Newf (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey Jim F.

*+1 DrHicks. The most likely cause is in the #1 ignition system. 
* 
It is also possible that there is an intake manifold leak right near this cylinder.
Manifold vacuum fluctuations/fluttering may indicate a single very bad valve, (odd but possible).
Also, some 2001 Ford engines have had issues with spark plugs coming loose, (even popping right out).

Lots of strange possibilities.

This engine is new enough to have OBD II diagnostics. A scan of engine error codes (cheap, sometimes free) will shed some light on this.

The diagnostic system may really help narrow this down before you pay for things not needed...

Flushing any part of the engine, whether oil or cooling systems, will do nothing to help this.

I hope this helps,
HDNewf.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

The only Ford engine I know that spits plugs is the triton which isn't in this car. Still, misfire is usually an ignition system issue.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. That's pretty much what I though. No, they didn't actually tell me that it would resolve the problem only that it might resolve it. But this is the next step they want to take and between the cost of the service $129 and an hour of labor, it will cost close to $200. It's kind of a shame really because I really thought I could trust these guys. 

I did have the system scan done at both Advance Auto for and at the shop both came up with the same answer, a #1 misfire but could be from any number of things, plug, plug wires, ignition parts. 

I would like to try to check the plug next. Does anyone know where I can find the information on which one is the #1 cylinder. It's been a few years since I've tinkered under the hood.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

#1 is in the back or right side of the engine. 1,2,3 on the back bank 4,5,6 on the front bank. Starting from the front or accessory end of the engine.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

DrHicks said:


> An engine flush will resolve a misfire problem? These guys are either complete idiots, or completely unethical.
> 
> If you want to "flush" your engine, change your oil - but use 4 quarts of oil & 1 bottle of Seafoam. Run it for a couple hundred miles & change the oil & filter again. Don't fall for the $99.99 Snake Oil Special.
> 
> If you want to address the misfire in the #1 cylinder, check your coil-pack, ignition module, plug wires and/or plugs.



hey, doc, Seafoam is my patent!!

but yes, he's absolutely right. I simply pour can of Seafoam into crankcase and drive on it for 4-500 miles before oil flush. You might as well run a can or 2 through your fuel tank, 2 refills. One cleans all where oil goes, the other all where gas goes.
now, folks, keep in mind that Seafoam dissolves crud buildup on piston rings (yes, oil goes there), thus slowly restoring compression. even better, one can pour some directly into combustion chambers and let it sit overnight. fun to start next day, he-he, but it does help.
will this fix misfiring? doubt, but not much of expense and effort.


----------



## HD_Newf (Oct 8, 2010)

Jim F said:


> Thanks for all the responses. That's pretty much what I though. No, they didn't actually tell me that it would resolve the problem only that it might resolve it. But this is the next step they want to take and between the cost of the service $129 and an hour of labor, it will cost close to $200. It's kind of a shame really because I really thought I could trust these guys.
> 
> I did have the system scan done at both Advance Auto for and at the shop both came up with the same answer, a #1 misfire but could be from any number of things, plug, plug wires, ignition parts.
> 
> I would like to try to check the plug next. Does anyone know where I can find the information on which one is the #1 cylinder. It's been a few years since I've tinkered under the hood.


OK. So now we know that ODB II says its ONLY a #1 misfire. No other error codes exist.
Checking the plug, (unless it's loose), will only tell you that it's ugly because it misfires.
Next is the plug wire. You can check it with an ohm meter, but better to look at it for obvious cracks. High mileage vehicle? If so buy a new set of wires for $10 -$20, but...
You can actually run the engine in the dark to see if the wire is arcing.
My bet at this time is more likely the coil. It's just a bet.
You can take it to a dealer or just buy a new coil. At $50 or less, this is a reasonable dice roll.
Anything more centralized than the coil is likely to effect multiple cylinders.

I hope this helps,
HDNewf.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

ukrkoz said:


> hey, doc, Seafoam is my patent!!
> 
> but yes, he's absolutely right. I simply pour can of Seafoam into crankcase and drive on it for 4-500 miles before oil flush. You might as well run a can or 2 through your fuel tank, 2 refills. One cleans all where oil goes, the other all where gas goes.
> now, folks, keep in mind that Seafoam dissolves crud buildup on piston rings (yes, oil goes there), thus slowly restoring compression. even better, *one can pour some directly into combustion chambers and let it sit overnight. fun to start next day, he-he, but it does help.
> will this fix misfiring? doubt, but not much of expense and effort.*


Added bonus: No mosquitoes in the neighborhood that day.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

An engine flush can also mean to clean out the fuel injectors and upper part of the engine valves. Some people run a pressurized cleaner through the fuel system that goes through the injectors (thus cleaning them if sticking) and cleans and helps break up years of carbon buildup on engine valves. Both sticking injectors and carbon on engine valves can cause an engine misfire. So you may want to ask the dealer exactly what type of "flush" they are doing. Just remember, most places get kick backs from using aftermarket "flushing" systems. They can help if done properly, but without seeing your car or talking to the garage I can only guess what is going on.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

DrHicks said:


> Added bonus: No mosquitoes in the neighborhood that day.



ha-ha. good observation. if you ever tried to start an engine after Seafoam poured directly into combustion chambers, that is absolute truth. White cloud sky high for about 5 minutes. Surprisingly, starts fine, maybe just a bit of hesitation initially.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

D-rock said:


> An engine flush can also mean to clean out the fuel injectors and upper part of the engine valves. Some people run a pressurized cleaner through the fuel system that goes through the injectors (thus cleaning them if sticking) and cleans and helps break up years of carbon buildup on engine valves. Both sticking injectors and carbon on engine valves can cause an engine misfire. So you may want to ask the dealer exactly what type of "flush" they are doing. Just remember, most places get kick backs from using aftermarket "flushing" systems. They can help if done properly, but without seeing your car or talking to the garage I can only guess what is going on.


which is exactly what tank Seafroam treatment is doing, just slower and over time. And through crankcase, it cleans everything where oil goes, which is piston rings, valves, etc. I prime all of our cars with Seafoam at least once a year.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1jumper (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah Seafoam is great stuff. Thanks urholz!


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> which is exactly what tank Seafroam treatment is doing, just slower and over time. And through crankcase, it cleans everything where oil goes, which is piston rings, valves, etc. I prime all of our cars with Seafoam at least once a year.:thumbsup:



I agree with the seafoam method, however it does not run through the injectors to clean them out. Some systems actually disable the fuel system and the engine runs entirely on the cleaner.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

ukrkoz said:


> ha-ha. good observation. if you ever tried to start an engine after Seafoam poured directly into combustion chambers, that is absolute truth. White cloud sky high for about 5 minutes. Surprisingly, starts fine, maybe just a bit of hesitation initially.


I've never poured it directly into the cylinders, but have sucked it through a vacuum line many times, and have always been dumbfounded by how long the vehicle will smoke. If a guy was inclined to be ornery (as obviously NONE of us are!) you could REALLY screw with somebody's head, by doing that on their car without them knowing it! I've got one brother-in-law with OCD that, if I did that to him, he'd probably end up in the Psyche Ward.


----------

